# 1932 speed-o-byke



## restoringguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Restoring this speed-o-byke wanted to know if anyone has any info on it and what it might be worth i have collected all the original parts except rims and tires,also would like a front fender please help


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 4, 2010)

Spanky on the little rascals "our gang" did a commercial for the speedo bike,i have seen different variations.See if you can find spankys video,& see if its close to your model.


----------



## hoppy (Feb 24, 2013)

restoringguy said:


> Restoring this speed-o-byke wanted to know if anyone has any info on it and what it might be worth i have collected all the original parts except rims and tires,also would like a front fender please help




Iam looking for a correct rear reflector, and am interested in any other spare parts you would like to sell.


----------

